# Upholstery question



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Your best bet is to see if you can get some samples of a few shades and throw it out in the sun for a few hours. I have white and black on my boat but it’s covered by the ttop. Surprisingly the black isn’t terrible.


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

. This will receive direct sunlight and will not be under a top


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have seen sunbrella covers put over vinyl cushions. Looks and feels like a towel. Have not sat on it though


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

JKGLX said:


> I am looking at making skiff cushions From a light grey/silver carbon looking upholstery. Does anyone have any experience with this stuff? My main concern is it may get too hot when the sun hits it. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


My upholstery is a light grey. It does not get any hotter than the white cooler cushion on my last boat. The black piping doesn't seem to burn either. This is in south Louisiana summer sun.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


>


I have grey Seadek like the color of the seats above on my casting platform here in FL and I can tell you, they will incinerate your feet in the Florida sun. We have to keep a cup near it to wet it down while switching casters for Tarpon. I changed the poling platform to white for this reason.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> I have grey Seadek like the color of the seats above on my casting platform here in FL and I can tell you, they will incinerate your feet in the Florida sun. We have to keep a cup near it to wet it down while switching casters for Tarpon. I changed the poling platform to white for this reason.


You could fry an egg on that casting platform during tarpon season. Brutal.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> You could fry an egg on that casting platform during tarpon season. Brutal.


We seriously need to try that this year and record it. I bet it will literally fry


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

A guide I fished with in LA had Sunbrella for his cushions, I really like it so am going to use it on my build.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> You could fry an egg on that casting platform during tarpon season. Brutal.


What about during snook season?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> What about during snook season?


*lol*

That might be the shortest post you've ever made.


----------



## Gary Roe (Mar 28, 2021)

Could I use Bry-Tech Marine1 White Upholstery Fabric for a canopy on a pergola? I want it to be more waterproof than normal awning materials.


----------

